# Subcontractor Looking for work in Chcago Area



## Contractor (Jul 19, 2009)

*Subcontractor Looking for work in Chicago Area*

Reliable, hard working subcontractor is looking for snow plowing and salting work in Chicagoland area. We are located in Glenview, Il and are willing to travel if requested.
We have one 2008 F450 Dump truck with 9'6" V-Plow and one 2004 Dodge 4x4 1500 with 8' plow. The trucks and plows are in perfect condition. Helpers for sidewalk cleaning are available if requested as well.
We carry liability as well as WC insurance and are incorporated. I will appreciate any contacts.
Thanks,


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

Feel free to contact me Via email [email protected] looking for more trucks and sidewalk guys were mostly in dupage county thank

Paul


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

*North Suburbs*

Send me a pm and I will give you the info.
Brian


----------



## ram0098 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking for Sidewalk guys in Northbrook and I might be able to put your 1500 to work as well. Mike 847-395-9394


----------

